# Turkeys in Unit 37



## pheasantman89 (Nov 9, 2005)

I live near fargo and my father and I were lucky enough to get a turkey tag the first time applying for it and I was wondering if anybody has seen very many turkeys in that area and where abouts. I have gone deer hunting every weekend of the season and any turkeys that I did see were right in a farm yard or to close to shoot. If anybody has seen any that aren't "backyard pets" please let me know, it would be very very much appreciated.

Thanks a lot
Pheasantman89


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm not sure where unit 37 is but I seen these guys south of Anselm(pop 3) just north of the river.

[siteimg]3003[/siteimg]


----------

